# Archery poll & my first archery deer



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

*How many recurve hunters are out there anyway?*​
Recurve hunter315.00%Compound hunter1680.00%crossbow hunter00.00%longbow hunter15.00%firearms only (why am I doing in this forum then? 00.00%


----------



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

Just wanted to brag about my first deer with a bow near Comstock, MN. I've been hunting with this bow off and on for about 4 years now. I've spent at least 100 hours in the stand and this is the 4th deer I ever had a shot at. I missed a doe about 10 minutes before this one wandered in to range (about 20 yards) He ended up jumping the string and got nailed right in the kidney and dropped dead about 300 yrds away. He's not a monster, but I'm just a meat hunter and love the challenge of using the recurve.

On another note, I'm looking for someplace to do some more hunting before the end of the year. If anyone knows of a spot in the Park Rapids, MN or the area north of Hawley, MN where they need to thin the doe heard, let me know at [email protected] yahoo.com!

Thanks


----------

